# Hasselblad 50MP Large-Sensor Mirrorless Small-ish Camera



## Fleetie (May 12, 2017)

Seen this? 

http://www.hasselblad.com/x1d?utm_source=facebook&utm_campaign=x1d_uk_may&utm_medium=linkad&utm_content=small_enoughA

50MP large-sensor mirrorless, fairly small camera.

£7778 body only, apparently.


----------



## Pookie (May 12, 2017)

This announcement has been out for many months...


----------



## 3kramd5 (May 13, 2017)

Yah. It's interesting, but hard to say it's worth the premium over the Pentax or Fuji (probably the same sensor) for the Hasselblad name and the the use of leaf shutters.


----------



## Pookie (May 14, 2017)

3kramd5 said:


> Yah. It's interesting, but hard to say it's worth the premium over the Pentax or Fuji (probably the same sensor) for the Hasselblad name and the the use of leaf shutters.



I own both the 645Z and the GFX 50. My 645 is about 2 years old now and the GFX was purchased at the beginning of the year. I run a photography club here in the bay area and one of our members is getting this Hassy so I should be able to pull off a little shoot out soon. In the states the cost of all three are very similar depending on the len set you choose, so not much of a premium.

Gotta say the GFX is a pretty big let down, may dump it before the end of the year. The Pentax is such a better camera in almost every aspect I can think of...


----------



## LesC (May 18, 2017)

UK landscaper James Bell rates it highly - he's got a Youtube channel with hands-on videos of it & various shoots:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCd3sJUJQEIFUPkzw34xj9sw


----------



## Sporgon (May 18, 2017)

I think to day, more than ever, the influence of the photographer both behind the camera and in post processing dwarfs any difference in these systems, be it crop, FF, or DMF.


----------

